# إجراءات لصندوق النقد تقي الأسواق تداعيات بيعه 400 طن من الذهب



## alshangiti (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الأحد, 20 سبتمبر 2009


واشنطن - «الحياة»




أقر صندوق النقد الدولي بأن طرحه كمية ضخمة من الذهب للبيع في شكل مفاجئ قد يربك الأسواق، خصوصاً مع تجاوز سعر الأونصة مستوى ألف دولار في الأيام الأخيرة. وأكد الصندوق اتخاذ إجراءات احتياطية بعدما وافق مجلس المديرين التنفيذيين فيه على بيع 403 أطنان من الذهب بقيمة تساوي 13 بليون دولار لتنويع مصادر دخل الصندوق ودعم القروض الميسّرة إلى الدول الفقيرة (راجع ص 10). 
وشدد على ان عمليات البيع ستكون ضمن آليات شفافة، أهمها إبلاغ الأسواق بعمليات البيع مسبقاً وإخضاع المبيعات لرقابة محايدة منتظمة لطمأنة المتعاملين. وأبدى المجلس استعداده لبيع الذهب مباشرة وفقاً لسعر السوق إلى البنوك المركزية ومؤسسات القطاع العام الأخرى المخولة التداول بالذهب في حال أبدت رغبة في ذلك. ويمكن بيع الذهب في الأسواق مباشرة ولكن في شكل يضمن عدم تأثيرها في الأسعار. وجاءت الخطوة التي تترقبها الأسواق منذ قمة مجموعة العشرين في نيسان (أبريل) الماضي في لندن، بناء على قرار اتخذته المجموعة بتعزيز الإمكانات المالية للصندوق والبنك الدولي لدعم اقتصادات البلدان الفقيرة التي تأثرت أكثر من غيرها بتداعيات الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية.
وعلى رغم الضوابط التي أعلن عنها الصندوق، رأى خبراء أن لا بد لخطوته من ان تدفع أسعار الذهب نزولاً. وبعدما شهد الذهب الذي يعتبر ملاذاً آمناً للمستثمرين في ظل الأزمات، ارتفاعات حادة في الأيام الأخيرة، في مؤشر الى عزوف المستثمرين عن الصفقات المحفوفة بالأخطار، تراجعت أسعاره في آخر يومين من أيام التداول الأسبوع الماضي، لتسجل الأونصة 1010.30 دولار.
وتشكل الكمية التي سيبيعها الصندوق 12 في المئة من احتياطه من الذهب والذي يعتبر الأضخم بعد احتياط الولايات المتحدة وألمانيا، وهو يُقدّر بـ 3217 طناً. وكل الذهب المعروض للبيع اشتراه الصندوق بعد تعديل الاتفاقات المؤسسة له عام 1978، وهو بالتالي غير مملوك للدول الأعضاء التي أسست الصندوق عام 1944.
يذكر ان الصندوق باع للبرازيل والمكسيك ذهباً في كانون الأول (ديسمبر) 1999، وبلغت مكاسبه من المبيعات أربعة بلايين دولار، وضعها في صندوق مخصص للدول المنهكة بأعباء الديون الضخمة. وما لبث ان استعاد الذهب في مقابل تسوية ديون له مستحقة على الدولتين، تساوي قيمتها أربعة بلايين دولار


----------



## تولين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا الك موضوع رائع ولو شكلو الذهب ماراح ينزل اسعاره


----------

